# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Eλληνικοί Αγώνες > 1970s >  WABBA MR Ελλάς 1978

## Polyneikos

Το 3ο Mr Ελλας της WABBA , το 1978, πραγματοποιήθηκε για αλλη μια φορά στο Χίλτον, οπου πλεον μπαίνει και η κατηγορία Junior,με μεγάλη συμμετοχή.
Στους άνδρες, ονόματα όπως Aριστείδης Ζαφειρόπουλος που ειναι και ο Γενικος Νικητής , ο Κώστας Γιαννακόπουλος που παίζει στην κατηγορία επαγγελματιών, ο Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος νεαρός, ο Γιαννης Κούκος, Δημήτρης Γκιουλέας, Ηλίας Συκινιώτης, Τασος Μώρος, ο Νίκος Βεϊσάκης, Δημητρης Μακρίδης και αλλοι πολλοι, συντελούν σε εναν πολυ καλό αγώνα.
Guest Poser,ήταν ο Mr Kosmos της WABBA,Βill Richardson.
Ενδιαφέρον μάλιστα, έχει η εισαγωγή του ρεπορτάζ από τον Ανδρέα Ζαπατίνα για καποια συμβάντα που συνέβησαν.

----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## Dim0s

O πρώτος αγώνας που παρακολούθησα
Είχα μείνει εκστατικός από την εισαγωγική
σκηνική είσοδο όλων των αθλητών και τη μουσική υπόκρουση
Ο Γιαννακόπουλος ενέπνεε ελπίδα (και μεις μπορούμε να φτάσουμε τους έξω)
Ο Ζαφειρόπουλος συμπαθέστατος , ο Κατούδης απίστευτος
Ο χαμογελαστός θηριώδης Ρίτσαρτσον πρέσβευε αξίως το υπέροχο body building
Διοργάνωση με ποιότητα

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

...μαζι ημασταν :01. Smile:  . Κ ο πρωτος δικος μου.
Δεν μπορουσα να εχω κριση ...ολους(σχεδον :01. Wink:  ) τους εβλεπα σαν αγαλματα κ εξωπραγματικους στα ματια μου τοτε.
Εντυπωση μου εκανε οταν περασε διπλα μου με μαγιο ο Γιαννης Κουκος :02. Shock:

----------


## Dim0s

> ...μαζι ημασταν . Κ ο πρωτος δικος μου.
> Δεν μπορουσα να εχω κριση ...ολους(σχεδον ) *τους εβλεπα σαν αγαλματα κ εξωπραγματικους στα ματια μου τοτε*.
> Εντυπωση μου εκανε οταν περασε διπλα μου με μαγιο ο Γιαννης Κουκος


Βέβαια
αναφέρθηκα στους
pro mister Hellas, mister Hellas, mister Junior και guest poser

----------


## Polyneikos

Την Ψηλή κατηγορία πως την είχατε δεί;
Τελικά 1ος βγήκε ο Δημήτρης Γκιουλέας, δεύτερος ο Ηλίας Συκινιώτης και 3ος ο Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος, ενώ ο Τάσος Μώρος ακόμα πιο κάτω!
Στις μάζες ο 1ος και 2ος υστερούσαν κατά πολύ όπως φαίνεται και έχω συζητήσει.. Ήταν τόσο πιο ψημένοι από τον Μπουρνάζο και τον Μώρο (πήρε τον τίτλο τα καλύτερα πόδια);;

----------


## Dim0s

Δεν μπορώ να μιλήσω αντικειμενικά τώρα
γιατί με τον Γκιουλέα γυμναστήκαμε κατόπιν
παρέα για κάποιο χρονικό διαστηματάκι στου
Κωστογλάκη , ήταν καλός
και ο Συκινιώτης εκ Γαλλίας ήταν καλός

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

> Την Ψηλή κατηγορία πως την είχατε δεί;
> Τελικά 1ος βγήκε ο Δημήτρης Γκιουλέας, δεύτερος ο Ηλίας Συκινιώτης και 3ος ο Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος, ενώ ο Τάσος Μώρος ακόμα πιο κάτω!
> Στις μάζες ο 1ος και 2ος υστερούσαν κατά πολύ όπως φαίνεται και έχω συζητήσει.. Ήταν τόσο πιο ψημένοι από τον Μπουρνάζο και τον Μώρο (πήρε τον τίτλο τα καλύτερα πόδια);;


Ναι Κωστα οπως το λες. Ο Μπουρναζος δεν ηταν "ψημενος" ακομα ,ιδιως συγκρητικα με τον Γκιουλεα που ηταν πολυ καλος.
Θυμαμαι ομως πριν αρχισει ο αγωνας κ ειδα τον Σπυρο με ρουχα (νομιζω φοραγε κοκκινο η ασπρο φαρδυ πουκαμισο :01. Wink: )αναμεσα σε μερικους αλλους ,ξεχωρισε στα ματια μου κ ηταν ο πιο εντυπωσιακος....σαν Αρχαιος Θεος κυριολεκτικα.

*Ο Συκινιωτης εκανε παντα show ποζαρισμα ,προχωρημενο για την εποχη :01. Wink:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

....αυτος παντως που μου εκανε την μεγαλυτερη εντυπωση πανω στη σκηνη ...οπως ειπα το ματι μου δεν ειχε κριση τοτε,μονο εντυπωσιασμο ...ηταν ο Γιαννης Κουκος με την μυικοτητα του.
Οπως κ ο Νικητης των Τζουνιορ Χαραλαμπος Κατουδης ,στη για πρωτη φορα νεοσυσταθεισα κατηγορια.
Ο Γενικος νικητης Αριστειδης Ζαφειροπουλος  ηταν μεν με μαζες κ ωραιο σχημα ,αλλα απειχε πολυ ωστε να τον πεις "ετοιμο" .
Πανηγυρισε εντονα με χαρα τη νικη του :01. Smile:

----------


## Dim0s

> ....αυτος παντως που μου εκανε την μεγαλυτερη εντυπωση πανω στη σκηνη ...οπως ειπα το ματι μου δεν ειχε κριση τοτε,μονο εντυπωσιασμο ...ηταν *ο Γιαννης Κουκος με την μυικοτητα του*.
> Οπως κ ο Νικητης των Τζουνιορ Χαραλαμπος Κατουδης ,στη για πρωτη φορα νεοσυσταθεισα κατηγορια.
> Ο Γενικος νικητης Αριστειδης Ζαφειροπουλος  ηταν μεν με μαζες κ ωραιο σχημα ,αλλα απειχε πολυ ωστε να τον πεις "ετοιμο" .
> Πανηγυρισε εντονα με χαρα τη νικη του



και στα δικά μου μάτια
ξεχώριζαν

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

Ο Μπουρνάζος είχε το χάρισμα ήταν μικρός τότε , αλλα δεν ήταν μόνο αυτο αλλα το γεγονός ότι δεν είχε χρόνια δουλειάς σαν ΒΒερ , ασχολούταν με τον αθληισμό απο παιδί και είχε γεννετικά και υποδομή , αλλα οχι στην καθαρή Σωματοδόμηση και γι αυτο τα επόμενα χρόνια ήταν μια κατηγορία μόνος του 
Απο την άλλη και για μένα ο Γιάννης Κούκος ήταν πιο κοντα στα σημερινα πρότυπα του ΒΒ , με σκληράδα διαχωρισμό  και μυικότητα και δεν έχω δεί τον αγώνα λάιβ , αλλα ίσως και να αδικήθηκε ,πάντα ήταν μετριόφρων και χαμηλών τόνων 
Τότε ήταν και διαφορετικά τα πρότυπα αξιολόγησης και κυριαρχούσε ο όγκος και τα σχήματα , πχ άλλος τοτε να είχε γράμμωση κοιλιακούς σχήμα , αν έβλεπαν έναν με μεγάλα μπράτσα το μάτι θα έπεφτε στα μπράτσα

----------

